# Access to ALLDATA!!



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all! I am currently attending UTI in houston and we did a lab today in which we got to use our own cars and had to use a program called ALLDATA. It has EVERYTHING there is to know about pretty much any car, including our Cruzes. The point is, if anyone has any questions about the Cruze or where anything is located on it, post in this thread, I'll try my best to answer them when I get the chance. I figured I'd do some people a favor. I found a BUNCH of stuff about the car i didnt know. It even includes all of the TSBs, shop rates for repairs, and cost of all parts. Again, any questions, just ask!


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Alldata is the poo. Been stealing it from a local shop here for years, lol.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> Alldata is the poo. Been stealing it from a local shop here for years, lol.


 yeah. talked about it in class. a lifetime subscription costs about $7000 supposedly lol


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> yeah. talked about it in class. a lifetime subscription costs about $7000 supposedly lol


Holy sh#t on a stick!
That's pretty cool though. Does it happen to mention anything bout max psi the turbo can hold or max of the stock intercooler?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Holy sh#t on a stick!
> That's pretty cool though. Does it happen to mention anything bout max psi the turbo can hold or max of the stock intercooler?


I have the 1.8 so idk lol. but i'll let the questions pile up a little and just answer a bunch at one time


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats the max torque the transmission can handle?


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

got_boost, since AD buys and copies / pastes the info from manufacturers service information, I would expect to see more like what's the max psi during description of normal operation. But both of those answers can be found elsewhere on this forum. To give you a very rough estimate, I think the trans can hold less than 200 pound feet and the turbo less than 25 psi??


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Boost said:


> got_boost, since AD buys and copies / pastes the info from manufacturers service information, I would expect to see more like what's the max psi during description of normal operation. But both of those answers can be found elsewhere on this forum. To give you a very rough estimate, I think the trans can hold less than 200 pound feet and the turbo less than 25 psi??


People have been seeing 25psi on tunes.i figured that was about the max..just wondering. Im more interested in the intercooler part though


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The max tq of our transaxles have been posted here before. I'll try a search when I get home.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's the link on torque: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/345-cruze-tuning-15.html


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Whats the max torque the transmission can handle?


the 32 in the M32 designation stands for 320 Nm which = 236 ft/lbs of torque

I don't pay attention to autos as they are non important..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you can get transmission info _directly_ from *GM Powertrain* here, just select the tranny:

Powertrain Products


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> the 32 in the M32 designation stands for 320 Nm which = 236 ft/lbs of torque
> 
> I don't pay attention to autos as they are non important..





GMPOWERTRAIN.COM said:


> Hydra-Matic 6T40





GMPOWERTRAIN.COM said:


> Type: Six speed front-wheel-drive, electronically controlled, automatic overdrive transaxle with an electronically controlled torque converter clutch.
> Maximum Engine power ( hp/kW )180 hp ( 134 kW )
> Maximum engine torque: 177 lb-ft (240 Nm)
> Maximum gearbox torque:277 lb-ft (375 Nm) - All gears





GMPOWERTRAIN.COM said:


> M32 (MF3)Type: Front wheel drive, six-speed manual transaxleConfiguration: Transversal, three shafts
> Engine range: FAM 0 1.4L turbocharged - Gasoline
> Maximum engine torque: 200Nm
> Maximum gearbox torque: 320Nm; 1st/rev. gear 230Nm; 2nd gear 290Nm


Hmmm according to Gmpowertrain the auto tranny holds more power..:goodjob:


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

So is the torque provided by the Trifecta tune at around 190 ft/lbs gonna adversly affect the transmission?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> So is the torque provided by the Trifecta tune at around 190 ft/lbs gonna adversly affect the transmission?


 short answer: NO. GM has always been known to rate their transmissions under what they can actually take. As long as you aren't running around WOT pushing the car as hard as you can your tranny will be fine. It WILL decrease its life but chances are you wont have the car long enough to ever have to deal with it. If problems do come up all you gotta do is flash back to the stock tranny file and take it in. My guess is the AT can take upwards of 300 hp/&300 lb/tq before you see any problems.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

got_boost said:


> short answer: NO. GM has always been known to rate their transmissions under what they can actually take. As long as you aren't running around WOT pushing the car as hard as you can your tranny will be fine. It WILL decrease its life but chances are you wont have the car long enough to ever have to deal with it. If problems do come up all you gotta do is flash back to the stock tranny file and take it in. My guess is the AT can take upwards of 300 hp/&300 lb/tq before you see any problems.


So, overall if I drive it like a daily driver, and occasionally go WOT then, it should theoretically last over 100,000 miles?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> So, overall if I drive it like a daily driver, and occasionally go WOT then, it should theoretically last over 100,000 miles?


 Don't see why not. Im by no means a transmission expert but Vince wouldnt tune the car past the GM max load if it wasn't gonna be safe...I mean he runs his car on the same tune. I read something he wrote bout how hes seen multiple cars transmissions rated at say 400 hp and theyre pushing over 650 hp.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Hmmm according to Gmpowertrain the auto tranny holds more power..:goodjob:


haha.. to bad their dogs 

But all joking aside, i was discussing the problems the AT's are reporting on this site with a very close friend who works at a large volume dealership. He told me that have had dozens of AT cruzes transmissions burn up between the time they pull them off the trailer to before they actually got prepped for the lot. So many that they've been pulling and rebuilding these BRAND NEW transmissions just to get them to run so they can sell them as new cars. He said it in sincerity and I believe him.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> haha.. to bad their dogs
> 
> But all joking aside, i was discussing the problems the AT's are reporting on this site with a very close friend who works at a large volume dealership. He told me that have had dozens of AT cruzes transmissions burn up between the time they pull them off the trailer to before they actually got prepped for the lot. So many that they've been pulling and rebuilding these BRAND NEW transmissions just to get them to run so they can sell them as new cars. He said it in sincerity and I believe him.


Lol i would have agreed with you a few weeks ago but the tune changes everything i hated bout them. Ive never had a problem with my tranny :fingers crossed:
Thats crazy trannys are burning up so quick...you would expect it first year of life...not this far along.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the part number for the circled part, and how much is it? It is called door lock retainer cable or door lock cable retainer. It is a front passenger side door interior trim part. I can provide a clearer diagram if needed but i will have to scan it.


I broke the little blue tab that is on the cable's cover. The inside door handle, when manipulated, pulls on the door lock cable, opening the door. The thing still works, but that little tab keeps the cable cover and the cable in place, so I am thinking about replacing it. I am having nightmares about the door lock cable coming loose, which would open the door suddenly while I am driving on the highway. the door would hit a passing car, the door breaks off and cars swerve to avoid the debris, causing a 10 car pileup.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Kruise said:


> What is the part number for the circled part, and how much is it? It is called door lock retainer cable or door lock cable retainer. It is a front passenger side door interior trim part. I can provide a clearer diagram if needed but i will have to scan it.
> 
> 
> I broke the little blue tab that is on the cable's cover. The inside door handle, when manipulated, pulls on the door lock cable, opening the door. The thing still works, but that little tab keeps the cable cover and the cable in place, so I am thinking about replacing it. I will have nightmares about the door lock cable coming loose, which would open the door suddenly while I am driving on the highway. the door would hit a passing car, the door breaks off and cars swerve to avoid the debris, causing a 10 car pileup.


i'll go in early today and try to find it. i'll let you know


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

How about seeing if you can tell me how to remove the sun visors. I want to take down the passenger side visor to scope out a buzz I hear from that area.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Hmmm according to Gmpowertrain the auto tranny holds more power..:goodjob:




This is almost always based on clutch specs.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

How in depth does the software go into wiring? I've been trying to find out if its possible to install the oem nav in my car,


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

queencitypr0 said:


> How in depth does the software go into wiring? I've been trying to find out if its possible to install the oem nav in my car,


Alldata is hit or miss. I often navigate between Mitchell1 and Alldata depending on which has the best diagram.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Boost said:


> got_boost, since AD buys and copies / pastes the info from manufacturers service information, I would expect to see more like what's the max psi during description of normal operation. But both of those answers can be found elsewhere on this forum. To give you a very rough estimate, I think the trans can hold less than 200 pound feet and the turbo less than 25 psi??


Im running 25psi AND I have 205ft/lb's of tq  It can handle it just fine


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

queencitypr0 said:


> How in depth does the software go into wiring? I've been trying to find out if its possible to install the oem nav in my car,


Alldata is hit or miss. I often navigate between Mitchell1 and Alldata depending on which has the best diagram.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Im running 25psi AND I have 205ft/lb's of tq  It can handle it just fine


I still think with a bigger turbo and supporting mods we can handle more before the tranny goes. Any numbers posted by GM should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Alldata is hit or miss. I often navigate between Mitchell1 and Alldata depending on which has the best diagram.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



Thanks, I will check out mitchell1 too.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Your door definitely will not just fly open. The latch needs a fair amount of force to be undone. You are fine. You'd only need to get in and out dukes of hazard style 



Kruise said:


> What is the part number for the circled part, and how much is it? It is called door lock retainer cable or door lock cable retainer. It is a front passenger side door interior trim part. I can provide a clearer diagram if needed but i will have to scan it.
> 
> 
> I broke the little blue tab that is on the cable's cover. The inside door handle, when manipulated, pulls on the door lock cable, opening the door. The thing still works, but that little tab keeps the cable cover and the cable in place, so I am thinking about replacing it. I am having nightmares about the door lock cable coming loose, which would open the door suddenly while I am driving on the highway. the door would hit a passing car, the door breaks off and cars swerve to avoid the debris, causing a 10 car pileup.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I still think with a bigger turbo and supporting mods we can handle more before the tranny goes. Any numbers posted by GM should be taken with a grain of salt.


The numbers listed are there for a reason. The days of being overbuilt are long gone.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

got_boost said:


> GM has always been known to rate their transmissions under what they can actually take.


Those days are long gone. Do you really think it's economical to over build a transmission for an economy car?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Those days are long gone. Do you really think it's economical to over build a transmission for an economy car?


Welcome back!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so, *margins* are what you scribble 'notes' upon in books, they're no longer *numerical values *used by _engineers_ to equate percentages of reliability and strengths (wink,wink)?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Welcome back!


YES! Welcome back engineer, you've been gone for awhile, it wasn't the same without you!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Better off starting your own thread with your own subject. 

Rather then reviving an 11 year old thread on a different subject.


----------

